# a couple of nice ohio flatties from a trotline



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

decided to run a trotline on the Tusc River in one of my holes just to see what size of fish were in there since i always catch the small ones. ended up with a 22 lber and 3 flatties that were 10 lbs and 5 smaller flatties between 3-7 lbs. all of our fish were caught on live bluegills !!! 

heres a couple of pictures !!


----------



## 8racing3 (Oct 31, 2005)

congrats!!! those are nice fish. man the tusc is hot right now.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice fish, did they go back in after the photos.................


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

YEP.................every flattie i catch is catch and release !!!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I figured as much from seeing all past post's just wanted make sure, Nice fishies, glad there still swimming. S


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

caught a 28 lber............a 20 lber..............and a 18 lber this morning. heres a picture of the 28 lber !!!


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

I dont lie there in there..


The wife and I go gill fishin first! I feel like 100 crazy wv's will be waiting for me at the ramp now!

I about got my %^& kicked @(or tires slashed,,, or blind burned) the ramp one day for posting too much on Ohio Waterfowler. When I posted for them.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

We sure caught alot of damn nice fish this weekend from the Tusc hopefully we can start catching the bigger ones on Rod N Reel now!!!:B


----------



## Big Joey (Oct 23, 2006)

Good job guys!!!!! Nice fish! Keep us up-dated on any more catches


----------

